# Los extranjeros en tu ciudad



## Fabian

hola, qué onda. ¿De qué país son la mayoría de extranjeros que visitan o radican en tu ciudad? ¿Cómo se comportan?

Comerciantes orientales: huraños

Turistas estadounidenses: desconfiados... bueno no todos, unos cuantos gustan de hacerse los chistosos.

Judios: viven en su propio mundo

Latinos: muy amigables


----------



## asm

Kentucky:

Americanos: gente linda
Bosnios (muchos): gente linda
Mexicanos: gente linda
Salvadorenos: gente linda
Indios (hindu): gente linda (generalmente estudiantes universitarios)
He conocido tambien chinos, koreanos, nicaraguenses, peruanos, puertoriquenos, venezolanos, colombianos, chilenos, franceses, españoles, etc. 
Aqui la gente es amable y positiva.
Claro, tambien hay cosas malas y desagradables, hay crimen y discriminacion, pero el balance es positivo.

No creo que se puedan hacer generalizaciones de este tipo, en Mexico he oido que los americanos son frios, pero aqui en Kentucky los veo calidos y ellos dicen que en Alemania son frios, no se que digan por alla , pero si le queremos ver el lado dificil a las cosas hay que comenzar por el espejo.





			
				Fabian said:
			
		

> hola, qué onda. ¿De qué país son la mayoría de extranjeros que visitan o radican en tu ciudad? ¿Cómo se comportan?
> 
> Comerciantes orientales: huraños
> 
> Turistas estadounidenses: desconfiados... bueno no todos, unos cuantos gustan de hacerse los chistosos.
> 
> Judios: viven en su propio mundo
> 
> Latinos: muy amigables


----------



## VenusEnvy

Vivo muy acerca de mi universidad, lo que es conocido para la diversidad de los estudiantes. (Pienso que leí que algun 40% no son blancos, y crealo o no, eso es raro.). Por eso, veo las personas de cada país (parece!) cada semena. A parte de eso, vivo acerca de una cuidad donde viven muchos hispanos. Son de varios paises. Pues, lo mejor son de Centroamerica y Suramerica. Hay algunos franceses. Actualmente, me doy cuenta de que hay una variedad de personas aquí. Lo siento por decir algo muy general, ¡pero es cierto!


----------



## cuchuflete

Aquí en mi aldea hay residentes del Canadá, de Chile, y de varios países europeos.
Somos todos como una familia.

En verano hay un montón de turistas que vienen desde todos lados del mundo.  Se comportan muy bien...a excepción notable de algunos de una provincia vecina...que conducen como locos.


----------



## Phryne

Fabian said:
			
		

> Turistas estadounidenses: desconfiados... bueno no todos, unos cuantos gustan de hacerse los chistosos.



Yo soy siempre desconfiada cuando viajo por turismo. Y no soy norteamericana. 

saludos


----------



## Phryne

Bueno, yo soy una extranjera en mi ciudad adoptiva y habrá que ver qué dicen los "yanquis" sobre cómo me comporto! 

Respecto a los demás inmigrantes, la verdad es que no tengo nada negativo que decir. Tal vez porque esta ciudad fue históricamente el principal puerto de entrada a un país de inmigrantes y aún hoy 'seguimos' llegando, hace que haya bastante tolerancia hacia lo diferente. (Ojo, no es que niegue que exista la discriminación). Yo conozco de primera mano gente de cualquier rincón del mundo y no tengo nada negativo que decir de ningún grupo en particular. Tal vez me entienda con algunos menos que con otros por diferencias culturales mayores, pero eso no los hace ni "agresivos", ni "mafiosos", ni "sucios", ni nada por el estilo. No me gustan las generalizaciones y menos los estereotipos. Si hay algo que la experiencia me ha enseñado es que nadie se comporta según éstos.

saludos


----------



## Fabian

Claro que clasificar a miles de personas con una palabrita es imposible pero al menos esa es mi percepción de los encuentros tenidos con varios extranjeros. Por ejemplo yo sé que muchos mexicanos somos cochinos y arrojamos basura por doquier, que alguien criticara eso sería un "¡ey, despierta!". Permítanme dar un consejito: cuando vayamos de turistas por favor hay que arreglarnos y peinarnos bonito y no andar en fachas domingueras. 

Saludos


----------



## asm

NI aun los domingos????? NO seas gacho!!!!! , cuando menos dejanos vestir "domingueramente" los domingos


			
				Fabian said:
			
		

> Claro que clasificar a miles de personas con una palabrita es imposible pero al menos esa es mi percepción de los encuentros tenidos con varios extranjeros. Por ejemplo yo sé que muchos mexicanos somos cochinos y arrojamos basura por doquier, que alguien criticara eso sería un "¡ey, despierta!". Permítanme dar un consejito: cuando vayamos de turistas por favor hay que arreglarnos y peinarnos bonito y no andar en fachas domingueras.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Jpinzon

En mi ciudad la gente es bien fresca, y recibe super bien a los extranjeros, estos actuan extrañados ya que sus culturas tan diferentes que no entienden como personas pueden ser tan amigables y frescas. 
Particularmente los norteamericanos son personas frias y poco conversadoras. cero calidas y amigables.


----------



## Laia

Jpinzon... ¡cuántas flores te estás echando encima!


----------



## Hidrocálida

Fabian said:
			
		

> hola, qué onda. ¿De qué país son la mayoría de extranjeros que visitan o radican en tu ciudad? ¿Cómo se comportan?
> 
> Hola la mayoría de los extranjeros que radican en mi ciudad son japoneses pues hay una planta ensambladora de coches Nissan se portan bien aunque viven en su mundo
> También hay algunos cubanos (la mayoria trabajando en artes y música
> ellos se integran muy bien  será por que tienen sabor "latino" como nosotros.
> Dos tres argentinos que tienen restaurantes de comida argentina
> En la Universidad conocí  profesor  frances un estupendo maestro
> Mi mejor amiga es española de Murcia vinó a estudiar y terminó casandose con un mexicano
> No son extranjeros pero despúes del terremoto que sacudio a la cd. de México en 1985 vinieron a vivir muchisimos chilangos (así se les dice a los capitalinos hablando coloquialmente)
> Saludos


----------



## SpiceMan

Es que la gente en Colombia es ultra cálida, Laia. Incluso para un sudaka como yo.


----------



## Viriato

En mi ciudad convivo principalmente con Ecuatorianos, senegaleses, chinos, colombianos, rumanos y marroquíes. No tengo ningún problema ni con ellos ni con nadie por su condición de país de origen. Aquí en España hay ciertos grupos políticos y sociales que idenfican inmigración con delincuencia. Ya está bien de establecer estos paralelismos porque son totalmente falsos e injustos. Una cosa es que haya inmigrantes que delincan, ya que vienen a España a buscar una vida mejor para ellos y para sus familias y en muchos casos se encuentran con falta de trabajo, vivienda y comida, y otra cosa es decir inmigrante=delincuente.
Que en una ciudad convivan grupos de personas con distintos rasgos culturales lo único que lleva es a un enriquecimiento cultural de la ciudad, a un funcionamiento y manera de ver la vida cosmopolita. 
Espero y deseo que cualquier persona pueda vivir, trabajar o hacer turismo en cualquier parte del mundo sin que sea discriminado por ninguna condición.


----------



## elionor

asm said:
			
		

> Kentucky:
> 
> Americanos: gente linda
> Bosnios (muchos): gente linda
> Mexicanos: gente linda
> Salvadorenos: gente linda
> Indios (hindu): gente linda (generalmente estudiantes universitarios)
> He conocido tambien chinos, koreanos, nicaraguenses, peruanos, puertoriquenos, venezolanos, colombianos, chilenos, franceses, españoles, etc.
> Aqui la gente es amable y positiva.
> Claro, tambien hay cosas malas y desagradables, hay crimen y discriminacion, pero el balance es positivo.
> 
> 
> ¡No puedo evitar contestar!!!!!! Aquí el que es de verdad LINDO ( o LINDA) eres tú!
> Me has alegrado la estancia en el foro!!!!!


----------



## murena

En mi lugar de trabajo convivo con gente de India, Pakistan, Fiji, Irak, Turquia, Filipinas, Vietnam, Malasia, Malta, Grecia, Sri Lanka, Tonga, Nueva Zelanda y Jordania.

Coincido con asm, todos son gente linda y normal, con preocupaciones y problemas como cualquier persona, y como inmigrantes, con ganas de salir adelante para sus familias. Encuentro dificil poder poner una característica para clasificar a personas de cierta nacionalidad.


----------



## Alundra

Viriato said:
			
		

> En mi ciudad convivo principalmente con Ecuatorianos, senegaleses, chinos, colombianos, rumanos y marroquíes. No tengo ningún problema ni con ellos ni con nadie por su condición de país de origen.
> 
> Me parece estupendo, eres una persona con suerte, y me alegro por eso.
> 
> Aquí en España hay ciertos grupos políticos y sociales que idenfican inmigración con delincuencia.
> 
> Es que hay una gran cantidad de inmigrantes delincuentes, Viriato, no te engañes.
> 
> Ya está bien de establecer estos paralelismos porque son totalmente falsos e injustos. Una cosa es que haya inmigrantes que delincan, ya que vienen a España a buscar una vida mejor para ellos y para sus familias y en muchos casos se encuentran con falta de trabajo, vivienda y comida,
> 
> Eso no es excusa para delinquir, ni para ellos ni para nadie
> 
> y otra cosa es decir inmigrante=delincuente.
> 
> Yo tampoco digo eso, pero está claro que la delincuencia ha aumentado una barbaridad desde que empezó esta ola de inmigración...
> 
> Que en una ciudad convivan grupos de personas con distintos rasgos culturales lo único que lleva es a un enriquecimiento cultural de la ciudad, a un funcionamiento y manera de ver la vida cosmopolita.
> 
> En eso estoy de acuerdo contigo
> 
> Espero y deseo que cualquier persona pueda vivir, trabajar o hacer turismo en cualquier parte del mundo sin que sea discriminado por ninguna condición.
> Yo también.


 
Viriato, siento decirte que la delincuencia, por si no lo sabías, ha aumentado muchísimo desde que empezó esta gran ola de inmigración que hay en España.... encontré estos enlaces que quizá te sirvan para ver claramente la cantidad de inmigrantes que son delincuentes... y no he buscado muy a fondo... sólo hice una primera búsqueda y esto fue lo que me salió...

Ésta primera es del 2005, imagino que las cifras habrán aumentado, pero creo que te puedes imaginar el aumento...
http://wonkapistas.blogspot.com/2005/04/cifras-sobre-inmigracin-y-delincuencia.html


http://www.elsemanaldigital.com/arts/43800.asp


Que la delincuencia ha aumentado en España con la inmigración es un hecho, no tiene nada que ver con racismos...
Y yo lo siento mucho por los inmigrantes que no son delincuentes, pero las cifras están ahí....

Alundra.


----------



## KateNicole

Donde yo vivo la mayoría de los extranjeros son mexicanos y en general se portan bien y la comunidad los acepta. He notado dos cosas un poco curiosas en los inmigrantes mexicanos que he conocido acá.
1.) La mayoría de los inmigrantes que viven en mi ciudad trabajan en lugares donde no es necesario terminar la preparatoria (high school) tan siquiera, o tener muchas habilidades especializadas . . . No es para ofender, pero acá, como es primer mundo, muchas veces los ciudadanos americanos que no terminan la high school, no lo terminan porque son drogadictos o demasiado irresponsables o tienen ciertos problemas de conducta. Ahora bien, muchas veces el trabajo es el único lugar donde los inmigrantes tienen contacto con los americanos. Si la mayoría de sus compañeros son deslenguados, muy borrachos o muy vulgares, ésa es la impresion que tienen de _todos_ los americanos. Donde yo vivo, los inmigrantes mexicanos en general tienen una opinión muy baja del público americano, pero creo que la tienen porque sólo conocen al sector más bajo de la población. Y no digo que uno sea "bajo" por trabajar en una fábrica o algo del estilo, sino que los ciudadanos americanos que sí son "bajos" normalmente sólo consiguen trabajo en esas cosas. 

2.) Muchos desconfían de los doctores americanos y piensan que no son tan inteligentes como los de su país, algo que se me hace muy raro que ya mucha gente viene de otros países para consultar con los doctores americanos, porque supuestamente acá es donde hay la mejor tecnología, los mejores cirujanos, etc. No es que dude yo de las habilidades de los doctores mexicanos, sino que no creo que la calidad del sistema médico sea mas bajo acá (aunque menos accesible sí).


----------



## Gustavoang

Mi opinión por Venezuela...

Tenemos portugueses y españoles para regalar, principalmente portugueses. Italianos en menor medida. Son *excelentes* personas, pero sobre todo, *super trabajadoras*, incluso mucho más trabajadora que un venezolano promedio, te lo aseguro. Es raro conocer un portugues que no tenga _al menos_ una panadería y/o un abasto.

Chinos/Japoneses, bastante estudiosos y trabajadores, pero viven en su mundo (la mayoría por lo menos). En mi vida solo he hecho amistad con un Chino.

Algo bastante común entre portugueses, españoles, italianos, chinos y japoneses, es que muchos han llegado al país con nada en el bolsillo y hoy en día tienen su(s) propio(s) negocio(s) por lo trabajadores que son. Pienso que han cumplido lo que en EEUU llaman "El sueño americano", cosa que pienso que no se ve muy frecuentemente entre los que somos nativos de estas tierras.

Los colombianos, peruanos y ecuatorianos que he conocido, no sé qué decir porque no recuerdo algo que me haya llamado la atención de ellos, pienso que es porque son muy parecidos a nosotros. Bueno, en cuanto a los colombianos, si me llama la atención lo educados que son.

Gringos (ojo que para mi esa palabra no es una ofensa), generalmente los encuentro en Caracas y en la Isla de Margarita, en Valencia es muy raro encontrarse uno. Muy echadores de broma (osea, bromistas). Muy chévere (como decimos aquí). El único británico que recuerdo haber conocido fue mi profesor de Inglés y era demasiado estricto.

Saludos!


----------



## BasedowLives

College Town:  The majority of foreigners here are from Asia.  Then theres a significant spanish speaking population that is made up of all different kinds of countries.   Next is probably from India.

Other than that there are some but not a lot of Europeans.  I work in a Deli in the university so I get to hear orders from all kinds of people, and my inquisitive coworkers satiate my curiosity of their origins.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Alundra said:
			
		

> Ya está bien de establecer estos paralelismos porque son totalmente falsos e injustos. Una cosa es que haya inmigrantes que delincan, ya que vienen a España a buscar una vida mejor para ellos y para sus familias y en muchos casos se encuentran con falta de trabajo, vivienda y comida,
> 
> Eso no es excusa para delinquir, ni para ellos ni para nadie


 
¿Quieres decir que los inmigrantes tienen una propensidad para delinquir porque es inherente o es que hay otra razón?


----------



## Alundra

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> ¿Quieres decir que los inmigrantes tienen una propensidad para delinquir porque es inherente o es que hay otra razón?


Por supuesto que no. Quiero decir que Viriato trata de excusar la delincuencia con la necesidad de una vida mejor, pero yo creo que eso no tiene excusa. La delincuencia no es buena en ningún caso, no me sirve de excusa para los inmigrantes.

¿O tu piensas que los inmigrantes tienen más derecho a ser delincuentes porque tienen que mantener a sus familias y no tienen trabajo? Yo, desde luego, no lo veo así.

Alundra.


----------



## DIVA17

En mi ciudad viene gente de muchos lados, especialmente en esta epoca, pues estamos de carnaval. Viene de Norte America, Sur America, de Europa, de algunas islas en fin de todas partes. La gente de B/quilla es muy amiguera, pues generalmente somos muy extrovertido y tratamos de hacer sentir super bien a la gente que nos visita, creo que deben venir a mi ciudad y probar de la calidez de nuestra gente.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡Uff! México, como muchas otras grandes ciudades, tiene una cantidad importante de inmigrantes, como decimos aquí, "de chile, mole y pozole". Hay americanos, de Perú, Bolivia, Guatemala, Argentina, Uruguay, Colombia y Cuba; también hay gringuitos (no se ofendan, es de caiño) y canadienses; otros europeos, de Francia, España, Noruega, Italia; y hasta orientales, japonesitos y chinitos  Lo que no he visto mucho son inmigrantes de color (sin ofensas, ok, sólo como identificador), aunque sí los hay.
Todos son lindos, creo que los americanos que vienen -la mayoría- confían en encontrar algo mejor de lo que en sus propios países habían encontrado. Los europeos u orientales y estadounidenses, casi siempre vienen enviado por sus empresas o becados a la universidad y se enamoran de México, de la calidez de los mexicanos, y por ello cuidan el país. 
Claro que también los debe haber delincuentes, como todo, pero no creo que, en el caso específico de México, la delincuencia nos aumente por ellos. Como en México casi no somos esnobistas (sí, es un poco de sarcasmo, para variar) es más fácil que los extranjeros tengan oportunidades de empleo*, que un mexicano ja ja ja paradójico ¿no? Entonces, los delincuentes siguen siendo bien mexicanitos ja ja ja.
Por otro lado, los únicos que se portan "mal" son los springbreackers... que hay que comprender que se quieren divertir... y vaya diversiones! 
Saludos
Tigger
*Ojo, tampoco digo que vengan a quitar empleos ni nada, ellos no tienen la culpa de la mentalidad de los empresarios, solo buscan desarrollo y aqui se los dan.


----------



## Laia

Alundra said:
			
		

> Viriato, siento decirte que la delincuencia, por si no lo sabías, ha aumentado muchísimo desde que empezó esta gran ola de inmigración que hay en España.... encontré estos enlaces que quizá te sirvan para ver claramente la cantidad de inmigrantes que son delincuentes... y no he buscado muy a fondo... sólo hice una primera búsqueda y esto fue lo que me salió...
> 
> Ésta primera es del 2005, imagino que las cifras habrán aumentado, pero creo que te puedes imaginar el aumento...
> http://wonkapistas.blogspot.com/2005/04/cifras-sobre-inmigracin-y-delincuencia.html
> 
> 
> http://www.elsemanaldigital.com/arts/43800.asp
> 
> 
> Que la delincuencia ha aumentado en España con la inmigración es un hecho, no tiene nada que ver con racismos...
> Y yo lo siento mucho por los inmigrantes que no son delincuentes, pero las cifras están ahí....
> 
> Alundra.


 
Bueno, es muy fácil darse cuenta de este fenómeno... Sólo hay que bajar un día al metro y fijarse como la gente agarra más fuerte el bolso dependiendo de la cara de las personas que tiene alrededor.


----------



## grumpus

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Mi opinión por Venezuela...
> 
> Tenemos portugueses y españoles para regalar, principalmente portugueses. Italianos en menor medida. Son *excelentes* personas, pero sobre todo, *super trabajadoras*, incluso mucho más trabajadora que un venezolano promedio, te lo aseguro. Es raro conocer un portugues que no tenga _al menos_ una panadería y/o un abasto.
> 
> Chinos/Japoneses, bastante estudiosos y trabajadores, pero viven en su mundo (la mayoría por lo menos). En mi vida solo he hecho amistad con un Chino.
> 
> Algo bastante común entre portugueses, españoles, italianos, chinos y japoneses, es que muchos han llegado al país con nada en el bolsillo y hoy en día tienen su(s) propio(s) negocio(s) por lo trabajadores que son. Pienso que han cumplido lo que en EEUU llaman "El sueño americano", cosa que pienso que no se ve muy frecuentemente entre los que somos nativos de estas tierras.
> 
> Los colombianos, peruanos y ecuatorianos que he conocido, no sé qué decir porque no recuerdo algo que me haya llamado la atención de ellos, pienso que es porque son muy parecidos a nosotros. Bueno, en cuanto a los colombianos, si me llama la atención lo educados que son.
> 
> Gringos (ojo que para mi esa palabra no es una ofensa), generalmente los encuentro en Caracas y en la Isla de Margarita, en Valencia es muy raro encontrarse uno. Muy echadores de broma (osea, bromistas). Muy chévere (como decimos aquí). El único británico que recuerdo haber conocido fue mi profesor de Inglés y era demasiado estricto.
> 
> Saludos!





Hola Gustavoang,
 pues, creo que los venezolanos son muy "chevere". Me lo pase bien alla. Me alegro de que hayas encontrado a unos "gringos" buenos y graciosos.  Considerate sortudo  (ja ja ja).

Saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## grumpus

Hi all,
let's see.  In my city, at least a few from dozens of countries in the world. Specifically, the population is more than 50% Mexican (or Mexican origin).  A large Filipino community (10 %  ?).  Sizeable Chinese, Korean and Vietnamese communites.  Smaller numbers of Indians (India).  In my neighborhood, Somalian and Ethiopian, Salvadoran and Vietnamese  ( I even hear Brazilian Portuguese sometimes, but I think they're tourists or students).
I am probably not doing the diversity justice here, just an "order of magnitude" calculation.

Saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## Viriato

Alundra said:
			
		

> Por supuesto que no. Quiero decir que Viriato trata de excusar la delincuencia con la necesidad de una vida mejor, pero yo creo que eso no tiene excusa. La delincuencia no es buena en ningún caso, no me sirve de excusa para los inmigrantes.
> 
> ¿O tu piensas que los inmigrantes tienen más derecho a ser delincuentes porque tienen que mantener a sus familias y no tienen trabajo? Yo, desde luego, no lo veo así.
> 
> Alundra.


Alundra, no pretendo excusar la delincuencia, estoy en contra de ella venga de inmigrantes o de no inmigrantes. Lo que intento decir es que en muchos casos son personas que vienen a España huyendo del hambre, la falta de trabajo y dinero y la represión de regímenes totalitarios. Vienen a España, o a otros paises, buscando este llamado primer mundo que tanto nos ofrece un estado de bienestar. No sé que pensarán de este primer mundo, no sé qué esperan obtener ni sé qué se imaginan. ¿Puedes imaginar tú en que condiciones "sobreviven" muchos de los que vienen? Lo que hago es intentar ponerme en la piel de ellos e procurar entenderlos, aunque no comparta ciertos métodos. No obstante, también creo que hay de todo y los hay que aprovechan la situación para "otras cosas".
Es de justicia decir también que gracias a la contribución de los inmigrantes que cotizan a la seguridad social, podemos mantener nuestro estado del bienestar tal y como lo tenemos ahora y garantizarlo para el futuro.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Yo también pensaría que eso no es excusa para delinquir pero se tiene que tomar en cuenta que la gente de la clase baja no tiene mucho dinero ni ambientes estimulantes. Las condiciones para ellos son muy malas y por lo que ven, pasa que se les escapan la esperanza y la motivación. Así se hace delinquente. Es curioso también en el caso de los inmigrantes porque deberían de tener más ganas de tener éxito que la población general pero cómo cualquier otra cosa este asunto es complicado y cada situación con cada persona es única..


----------



## Alundra

El problema de la inmigración en España es que se ha desmadrado... creo que el gobierno no hace nada por solucionarlo, no es que los españoles no quieran inmigrantes, es que está viendo como una avalancha se les viene encima y les está desplazando... y a nadie le gusta sentirse desplazado...



			
				Viriato said:
			
		

> Es de justicia decir también que gracias a la contribución de los inmigrantes que cotizan a la seguridad social, podemos mantener nuestro estado del bienestar tal y como lo tenemos ahora y garantizarlo para el futuro.


 

Gracias a ellos también mucha gente nativa se queda sin piso porque ellos tienen más derechos que nosotros a la hora de solicitar vivienda.
Gracias a ellos mucha gente se queda sin poder llevar a sus niños a la guardería porque ellos tienen más derecho que nosotros a guardería.
Gracias a ellos mucha gente no puede llevar a sus hijos a colegios estatales porque ellos tienen más derechos que nosotros.
Gracias a ellos están colapsadas las listas de espera médicas y no pueden atendernos a los nativos.

Aquellos que cotizan, no hacen nada fuera de lo normal. Como tú y como yo. Sólo faltaba que no cotizasen...

Y los pocos que cotizan (porque no cotizan tantos) están aprovechándose de todas las infraestructuras que ellos han encontrado creadas y por las que tanto tiempo llevamos luchando.

Tengo (y como yo, muchos españoles) la siguiente sensación:

Imaginate

Llevo ahorrando un montón de tiempo para ir a cenar en un futuro, por fin voy a un restaurante, pago por una buena mesa, pago por una buena comida y pago por un buen servicio, y en el momento en que me van a servir, me levantan de la mesa y colocan a un inmigrante porque tiene menos recursos que yo.

Este mismo ejemplo, puede aplicarse en España a educación, guarderías, asistencia médica, viviendas sociales, etc, etc... todo... y los españoles se están viendo desplazados porque los inmigrantes tienen menos medios... 

Yo no lo veo justo, no sé los demás....

A mí también me da muchísima pena que la gente no pueda quedarse en su país porque no tenga de que vivir, pero estoy viendo que el futuro de mis hijos por el que estoy luchando, se está yendo al garete, porque nuestras infraestructuras no dan para tanto. 
No veo justo que España tenga que asumir los problemas de todos los demás países... 

Imagino que habrá quien no esté de acuerdo con lo que yo pienso, pero espero que respeten mi opinión, como yo respeto la de los demás.


Alundra.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Me dicen los bolivianos que es muy dificil para ellos y los paraguayos  en Buenos Aires, y tambien en ciudades como Madrid y Barcelona; dicen que hay mucha discriminacion.  Mis amigos en Bs. As. dicen que tambien hay mucha discriminacion contra la gente del norte de Argentina en esta ciudad.

In Canada right now most of the discrimination seems to be against visible Muslims ... part of the fallout from September 11th.  However, I live near a university town, where there are foreign students from all over the world; this makes for quite a cosmopolitan atmosphere and they are usually welcomed.  In rural Ontario, however, "furriners" are still regarded with a bit more suspicion.


----------



## Dandee

Alundra said:
			
		

> Imaginate
> 
> Llevo ahorrando un montón de tiempo para ir a cenar en un futuro, por fin voy a un restaurante, pago por una buena mesa, pago por una buena comida y pago por un buen servicio, y en el momento en que me van a servir, me levantan de la mesa y colocan a un inmigrante porque tiene menos recursos que yo.
> 
> Este mismo ejemplo, puede aplicarse en España a educación, guarderías, asistencia médica, viviendas sociales, etc, etc... todo... y los españoles se están viendo desplazados porque los inmigrantes tienen menos medios...
> 
> Yo no lo veo justo, no sé los demás....
> 
> Alundra.


 
Y si hubiesen sido españoles pobres los que colocaron en lugar de inmigrantes ¿Hubieses sentido lo mismo? ¿Lo hubieses considerado injusto en iguál medida o la diferencia está hecha porque son extranjeros??
Un amigo mío, de apellido y raza española se fue a vivir a España y sufrió mucha discriminación en razón de la xenofobia. Argentina y también Chile en menor medida han recibido españoles y extranjeros de los más diversos orígenes por miles y miles y lo siguen haciendo, pero la diferencia es que no existe un "orgullo de la raza, de la ley de la sangre y el suelo" tan marcado como el que hace que los países europeos vean como invasores extraterrestres a los extranjeros y más aún si no son de raza muy agraciadas en su aspecto físico o de variantes culturales notablemente diferentes.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola, Alundra.

Así como estamos nosotros ahorita, estuvieron ustedes. Y no fue una sóla vez, a diferencia de nosotros que es en los últimos años que esto se ve, hasta donde yo tengo conocimiento.

Muchos de nuestros paises no están muy bien que se diga y muchos de nosotros deseamos surgir pero creemos que no lo podemos hacer en nuestro país y, aunque nos cueste mucho apartarnos de nuestros seres queridos, lo hacemos para buscar un mejor futuro. Y esto es algo que, al menos históricamente, ustedes lo conocen muchísimo mejor.

De seguro existió gente por nuestra parte con una visión como la tuya a la hora de ver las consecuencias sobre estos problemas. Así como también hubo gente que al menos le buscaba lo positivo, que _a juzgar por tu post _parece que no le encuentras algo positivo. Disculpa si malinterpreto.

Entre las cosas que más me llaman la atención de todo esto, es que yo no tengo conocimiento de que el nivel de rechazo hacia ustedes en sus etapas migratorias haya sido tan fuerte como el que existe hacia nosotros ahora que es la primera etapa (hasta donde yo sé).

Yo no recuerdo haber escuchado a algún anciano extranjero diciendo lo mal que fue tratado cuando llegó a Venezuela o algo parecido en algún texto histórico... En cambio, si buscamos en google unas groserías seguidas de las palabras "extranjeros" y "españa", tendremos una noción del rechazo; *hagan la prueba*. El consuelo es que la mayoría no tiene esa mentalidad, *pienso yo* por lo que he visto.

También me llamó la atención que dijeras que los extranjeros tienen prioridad sobre los propios Españoles, o al menos eso es lo que yo entendí; es la primera vez que escucho eso. No te llevo la contraria en eso.

Con respecto a "No veo justo que España tenga que asumir los problemas de todos los demás países... ":

Pienso que España no está asumiendo los problemas de todos los demás paises. Esa afirmación abarca _muchísimas cosas_ porque es sumamente generalizada.
Hablando de injusticias, yo no veo justo que después que ustedes se recontra-cansaron de migrar para acá durante 5 siglos, tanta gente de España se queje tanto por la "avalancha" de emigrantes latinoamericanos a España que existe si acaso desde los últimos 20 años (quizás menos, no sé).

Como decimos por aquí:
*La tortilla se puede voltear.*​
Saludos!

PS: Pienso que para los extranjeros que están allá les sería más fácil si todos los españoles que no están de acuerdo fueran como tú: Que manifiestan su descontento de manera respetuosa. Por eso, mereces un +1.



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> El problema de la inmigración en España es que se ha desmadrado... creo que el gobierno no hace nada por solucionarlo, no es que los españoles no quieran inmigrantes, es que está viendo como una avalancha se les viene encima y les está desplazando... y a nadie le gusta sentirse desplazado...
> 
> Gracias a ellos también mucha gente nativa se queda sin piso porque ellos tienen más derechos que nosotros a la hora de solicitar vivienda.
> Gracias a ellos mucha gente se queda sin poder llevar a sus niños a la guardería porque ellos tienen más derecho que nosotros a guardería.
> Gracias a ellos mucha gente no puede llevar a sus hijos a colegios estatales porque ellos tienen más derechos que nosotros.
> Gracias a ellos están colapsadas las listas de espera médicas y no pueden atendernos a los nativos.
> 
> Aquellos que cotizan, no hacen nada fuera de lo normal. Como tú y como yo. Sólo faltaba que no cotizasen...
> 
> Y los pocos que cotizan (porque no cotizan tantos) están aprovechándose de todas las infraestructuras que ellos han encontrado creadas y por las que tanto tiempo llevamos luchando.
> 
> Tengo (y como yo, muchos españoles) la siguiente sensación:
> 
> Imaginate
> 
> Llevo ahorrando un montón de tiempo para ir a cenar en un futuro, por fin voy a un restaurante, pago por una buena mesa, pago por una buena comida y pago por un buen servicio, y en el momento en que me van a servir, me levantan de la mesa y colocan a un inmigrante porque tiene menos recursos que yo.
> 
> Este mismo ejemplo, puede aplicarse en España a educación, guarderías, asistencia médica, viviendas sociales, etc, etc... todo... y los españoles se están viendo desplazados porque los inmigrantes tienen menos medios...
> 
> Yo no lo veo justo, no sé los demás....
> 
> A mí también me da muchísima pena que la gente no pueda quedarse en su país porque no tenga de que vivir, pero estoy viendo que el futuro de mis hijos por el que estoy luchando, se está yendo al garete, porque nuestras infraestructuras no dan para tanto.
> No veo justo que España tenga que asumir los problemas de todos los demás países...
> 
> Imagino que habrá quien no esté de acuerdo con lo que yo pienso, pero espero que respeten mi opinión, como yo respeto la de los demás.
> 
> Alundra.


----------



## Gustavoang

Viriato said:
			
		

> Alundra, no pretendo excusar la delincuencia, estoy en contra de ella venga de inmigrantes o de no inmigrantes. Lo que intento decir es que en muchos casos son personas que vienen a España huyendo del hambre, la falta de trabajo y dinero y la represión de regímenes totalitarios. Vienen a España, o a otros paises, buscando este llamado primer mundo que tanto nos ofrece un estado de bienestar. No sé que pensarán de este primer mundo, no sé qué esperan obtener ni sé qué se imaginan. ¿Puedes imaginar tú en que condiciones "sobreviven" muchos de los que vienen? Lo que hago es intentar ponerme en la piel de ellos e procurar entenderlos, aunque no comparta ciertos métodos. No obstante, también creo que hay de todo y los hay que aprovechan la situación para "otras cosas".
> Es de justicia decir también que gracias a la contribución de los inmigrantes que cotizan a la seguridad social, podemos mantener nuestro estado del bienestar tal y como lo tenemos ahora y garantizarlo para el futuro.



De acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Alundra

Dandee said:
			
		

> Y si hubiesen sido españoles pobres los que colocaron en lugar de inmigrantes ¿Hubieses sentido lo mismo? ¿Lo hubieses considerado injusto en iguál medida o la diferencia está hecha porque son extranjeros?


 
Ese es el problema Dandee, que en España todo el mundo está después que los inmigrantes.

La respuesta es que en España *no colocarían* a un "español pobre" en mi lugar porque se supone que tenemos los mismos derechos. No tendría posibilidad de pensar eso. (Además, los españoles pagamos ya en la renta un porcentaje para ayudas a colectivos desamparados y demás...)

En cambio, cualquier inmigrante, tiene *más* *derechos* que incluso "un español pobre"

Creo que no leíste mi mensaje anterior con atención, te pongo algo para que releeas de nuevo:



			
				Alundra. said:
			
		

> Gracias a ellos también mucha gente nativa se queda sin piso porque ellos tienen *más derechos* que nosotros a la hora de solicitar vivienda.
> Gracias a ellos mucha gente se queda sin poder llevar a sus niños a la guardería porque ellos tienen *más derecho* que nosotros a guardería.
> Gracias a ellos mucha gente no puede llevar a sus hijos a colegios estatales porque ellos tienen *más derechos* que nosotros.
> Gracias a ellos están colapsadas las listas de espera médicas y no pueden atendernos a los nativos (esto lo pongo ahora, que se me pasó antes, *porque ellos tienen más derecho *que nosotros a asistencia médica).


 
Dandee, según la legislación vigente, los inmigrantes tienen más derechos que los "españoles pobres" en cientos de aspectos. ¿No deberían tener los mismos por lo menos?

Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

> De seguro existió gente por nuestra parte con una visión como la tuya a la hora de ver las consecuencias sobre estos problemas. Así como también hubo gente que al menos le buscaba lo positivo, que _a juzgar por tu post _parece que no le encuentras algo positivo. Disculpa si malinterpreto.
> Cuando te das cuenta que tus derechos como ciudadano tienen muy poquita o ninguna validez, ves pocas cosas positivas...
> ...
> Yo no recuerdo haber escuchado a algún anciano extranjero diciendo lo mal que fue tratado cuando llegó a Venezuela o algo parecido en algún texto histórico... En cambio, si buscamos en google unas groserías seguidas de las palabras "extranjeros" y "españa", tendremos una noción del rechazo; *hagan la prueba*. El consuelo es que la mayoría no tiene esa mentalidad, *pienso yo* por lo que he visto.
> 
> Según mis familiares y conocidos más mayores (padres, abuelos, etc..) cuando los españoles emigraron en busca de mejor futuro no lo hacían sin contrato... para irte a Francia, Alemania, hispanoamérica y a donde fueras, tenías que ir con un contrato bajo el brazo (y me parece que si tenías algún familiar también podías salir).... si no, de España no salías (o no te dejaban entrar al país que fueras sin contrato).... además... yo creo que cuando los españoles inmigraban, el país a donde iban no aumentaba la delincuencia, más bien ayudabamos con los impuestos a los nativos...
> Aquí, no sé si has visto las cifras, pero un 75% más o menos de la delincuencia es de inmigrantes...
> 
> También me llamó la atención que dijeras que los extranjeros tienen prioridad sobre los propios Españoles, o al menos eso es lo que yo entendí; es la primera vez que escucho eso. No te llevo la contraria en eso.
> No, no me la lleves, los inmigrantes tienen prioridad en todas las listas de ayudas estatales... Cualquier inmigrante en España te lo puede decir...
> 
> 
> PS: Pienso que para los extranjeros que están allá les sería más fácil si todos los españoles que no están de acuerdo fueran como tú: Que manifiestan su descontento de manera respetuosa. Por eso, mereces un +1.
> 
> Gracias por la comprensión.


 
Voy a poner otro ejemplo para que lo vean mejor:

Yo soy un "español tirando a pobre"  . No tengo acceso a pisos muy caros, por lo tanto voy a ahorrar para meterme en un piso de los subvencionados por el estado, llamados "Piso de protección oficial".

Hace unos años, cualquier español con renta más bien baja tenía acceso a esos pisos porque los dan de acuerdo a un baremo de rentas... los que menos renta tienen están los primeros, y después los que tienen más sueldo... así sucesivamente...
Hoy en día, si en mi ciudad hay 500 pisos de protección oficial, seguramente que la gran mayoría están adjudicados a inmigrantes (si no todos) y a lo mejor ya no tengo opción al piso. ¿Por qué? Porque los inmigrantes son *antes* incluso que los "españoles pobres", tienen toda la prioridad y son tantos que ocupan todas las listas, no dejan sitio para el resto....

Pues a lo mejor resulta que me quedo sin piso de protección oficial. Sólo me quedan los pisos más caros, pero a esos yo no puedo acceder, no tengo medios. ¿Qué opción me queda? ¿Tendré que irme de aquí?

Con pisos todavía no he visto el caso (porque gracias a Dios, hay todavía muchos pisos, el problema sería si no hubiera pisos para todos) *pero sí he visto *guarderías estatales a las que amigas mías no han podido llevar a sus hijos porque todas las plazas las han utilizado inmigrantes y los hijos de mis amigas se han quedado en la calle, porque los inmigrantes son antes que los españoles en cuestión de ayudas estatales...

Yo creo que un país se construye entre todos. Si quieren venir inmigrantes que vengan, pero que trabajen. Que coticen como yo, que construyamos una buena infraestructura y que juntos podamos tener un buen futuro. 

No me vale eso de... ellos vienen, intentan trabajar y si no pueden delinquen, y mientras, yo pago el servicio sanitario con mi trabajo, pero cuando me hace falta, no me pueden atender los médicos porque ellos lo necesitan más... y están antes que yo. 

Alundra.


----------



## Laia

He encontrado esto:
*¿quien es el culpable de la falta de plazas escolares?*

Es un foro, donde hay opiniones de gente... y donde se toca el tema de que los inmigrantes. Es un tema muy delicado, pero ahí está.http://foros.estilisimo.com/phorum/read.php?f=15&i=111617&t=111615


----------



## Dandee

Alundra said:
			
		

> Ese es el problema Dandee, que en España todo el mundo está después que los inmigrantes.
> 
> La respuesta es que en España *no colocarían* a un "español pobre" en mi lugar porque se supone que tenemos los mismos derechos. No tendría posibilidad de pensar eso. (Además, los españoles pagamos ya en la renta un porcentaje para ayudas a colectivos desamparados y demás...)
> 
> En cambio, cualquier inmigrante, tiene *más* *derechos* que incluso "un español pobre"
> 
> Creo que no leíste mi mensaje anterior con atención, te pongo algo para que releeas de nuevo:
> 
> 
> 
> Dandee, según la legislación vigente, los inmigrantes tienen más derechos que los "españoles pobres" en cientos de aspectos. ¿No deberían tener los mismos por lo menos?
> 
> Alundra.


 
Entiendo tu punto de vista, pero el problema sigue siendo *PARA TI* que un *EXRANJERO *pobre tenga "más" derechos que un *ESPAÑOL* pobre ¿Entiendes? Los dos son pobres pero, según tu óptica es el *EXTRANJERO* el más beneficiado y el problema es justamente que es *EXTRANJERO.*
Te podría asegurar desde miles de kilómetros de distancia que no es tan así como que un extranjero pobre en España tenga MÁS derechos que un español pobre. Pienso que se trata solo de un tema de percepción ya que tus intereses coinciden en alguna situación con los de los extranjeros, eso produce un conflicto, la consiguiente puja de intereses y  decepción de tu parte. Entendible, porque eso mismo piensan muchos chilenos de mi, porque según ellos los extranjeros les quitamos puestos de trabajo a los chilenos nativos y lo ven como un perjuicio para Chile, pero no es así y explicar el por qué es un tema largo.
Y si fuese así, como tu lo dices, mmmmmmm,...........sería bueno empezar a preparar las valijas para irme a vivir a España.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## Fernando

Mi mínima aportación:

1) Yo creo que nos estamos saliendo de madre. El tema no era este. Si queréis abrir un nuevo hilo, estupendo.

2) A los españoles nos viene fantástico que vengan extranjeros, y si son iberoamericanos, mejor que mejor.

3) Sin embargo, sí que ha sido una avalancha. Hace 10 años no había prácticamente extranjeros y ahora hay 4 millones. 

4) Los españoles hemos sido tradicionalmente emigrantes y por eso deberíamos ser bastante más tolerantes. Sin embargo:

5) Cuando los españoles emigraron en el siglo XIX no había estado del bienestar. El españolito que se ponía enfermo y no tenía amigos o familiares que le ayudasen se moría, y el que no tenía trabajo de hambre. Sin embargo, actualmente sí que lo hay, y es de lo que se queja Alundra: pagadores de impuestos: 99% españoles. Receptores: 10% extranjeros.

Alundra no se está quejando de la competencia por los empleos, sino por los servicios públicos. Mientras tanto, en Suiza existe (y se impone) la práctica de "primero el nacional" para empleos públicos y privados.

6) Los inmigrantes cometen más delitos que los nacionales, aquí y en la China, porque:

a) Son más pobres.

b) Los criminales tienden por motivos obvios a pasar la frontera más que los no criminales.

7) Datos: De la población penitenciaria española (60.000) 20.000 son extranjeros, lo cual supone:

a) Hay 5 veces más delincuentes extranjeros que nacionales.

b) Los delincuentes encarcelados suponen apenas el 5 por mil de los extranjeros en España, lo que tampoco es para asustar.


----------



## belén

Dado que, efectivamente, el tema principal de este hilo ha ido perdiéndose, ha sido abierto un nuevo hilo sobre la inmigración en España. Los comentarios sobre dicho tema pueden ofrecerse aquí.


Gracias,
Belén


----------



## fenixpollo

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Donde yo vivo la mayoría de los extranjeros son mexicanos y en general se portan bien y la comunidad los acepta.


  Esa aceptación no es mi experiencia.  Mi estado es mitad rojo y mitad azul, politicamente.  Hay muchos inmigrantes hispanoparlantes.  Hay mucho racismo -- los inmigrantes lo encuentran todos los días.  Algunos en la comunidad aceptan a los inmigrantes, pero como la calcomanía que vi ayer dice, _la xenofobia es epidémica_.

No estoy de acuerdo con tus otras acertaciones: 





> 1.) ...Donde yo vivo, los inmigrantes mexicanos en general tienen una opinión muy baja del público americano, pero creo que la tienen porque sólo conocen al sector más bajo de la población.


 Por lo general, los americanos no ponen tanto valor en la familia como los mexicanos.  Hay más violencia en la sociedad en general y más armas de fuego.  Sobre todo, el racismo afecta la actitud de los inmigrantes.  Nada de eso tiene que ver con la clase económica.


> 2.) Muchos desconfían de los doctores americanos y piensan que no son tan inteligentes como los de su país..


 En primer lugar, hay más doctores homeópatas (homeopathic), osteópatas (osteopathic) y curanderos (local healers) en México que en los Estados Unidos.  También, una consulta (office visit) con un doctor no es tan cara como aquí: mi copay con mi HMO es más alto aquí que una consulta normal en México, pagado con efectivo!  Tienes toda la razón que el sistema mexicano de servicios médicos es horrible.  Pero hay opciones alternativas y baratas para la gente si se enferman.

En segundo lugar, los doctores mexicanos recetan medicamentos más facilmente.  Si tienes resfriado, te dan antibióticos.  En los Estados Unidos, tienes que estar vomitando por tres días seguidos antes que te vean, y en ese caso tal vez te recetan algo.  Mucha gente mexicana piensa que hay un problema con la actitud de los americanos en general, y los doctores en específico, porque tratan las enfermedades como algo no muy serio.  Los padres sacan a los bebés sin calcetines en medio del invierno, y si sus niños se caen, a los padres no les importa si no están sangrando.  Muchos mexicanos que conozco piensan que esa actitud es parte de la falta de calor familiar.  Muchos piensan que los americanos son fríos. 

Desde un nivel personal, para muchos inmigrantes, los Estados Unidos (en sentido general) tiene carencias culturales -- no solamente las partes menos educadas.


----------

